# [V] Deuter Trans Alpine 25



## Al_Borland (7. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300705366040 (Läuft noch bis 13. Mai. 2012, 19:10:05 Uhr)

Schbin mal so frei und kopiere den Auktionstext. 

Zum Verkauf steht ein 1 Jahr alter Rucksack "*Deuter Trans Alpine 25*" (Modell 2011) in den Farben Orange/Grau. Er hat mir in dieser Zeit während meiner Tagestouren sehr gute Dienste geleistet und war immer ein treuer Begleiter. Leider ist mir bei einer Waschmaschinenwäsche ein Missgeschick passiert. Der Rucksack überstand den Schleudergang dummerweise nicht unversehr und quittierte dies mit einem Riss im Außenmaterial. Ich habe den Defekt bei einer professionellen Schneiderei reparieren lassen. Dadurch lässt sich der Hauptreißverschluss auf der rechten Seite um etwa 3cm weniger herunterziehen und die Öffnung des seitlichen Außenfachs ist auch um 3cm verkleinert. Sonst gibt es durch die Reparatur keinerlei Einschränkungen. Alle Schnallen und Riemen sind intakt, die Regenhülle hält dicht, es gibt keinerlei Abriebstellen am Material, alle Reißverschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei.

Versandkosten: Hermespaket (5,90 EUR) oder DHL-Paket (6,90 EUR) bzw. kostenlose Abholung

Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers:

"Eigentlich ist er für den Alpen Cross mit dem Mountain Bike gedacht, aber es macht ja doch jeder mit ihm, was er will! Und irgendwie lieben alle den Trans Alpine Kein Wunder, denn der Allrounder ist einfach bei jeder Unternehmung ein treuer Kamerad. Auf vielfachen Wunsch hat der geräumige Bikerucksack nun ein Kartenfach bekommen, das am Rückenteil gelegen, schnell zugänglich und mit einem RV verschließbar ist. Die Regenhülle ist neongelb mit zusätzlicher Blinkey-Lasche und trägt so deutlich zur Sicherheit der Radler in der Dämmerung oder bei Tagesanbruch bei. Mit dem Airstripes Rücken, den Meshwings und den anatomischen Schulterträgern sitzt der Trans Alpine bei jeder Aktion superkomfortabel und bombenfest.

Details:

    Airstripes-Rücken
    Soft-Edge-Komfort-Träger
    gepolsterte Kanten an den Meshwings und RV-Netztaschen
    Lageverstellriemen
    unterteilbares Hauptfach
    Neopren-Helmhalterung
    zwei Vortaschen mit RV-Wertsacheninnenfach
    Kompressionsriemen
    3M-Reflektoren
    zwei Einschubfächer
    mehr Übersicht durch helles Innenfutter
    Netzseitentaschen
    reflektierende Blinklicht-Halterung"

(Quelle: http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=76&artnr=32200)


----------

